# video mixer



## LDash (Oct 10, 2008)

hello again 

can any one recomend any decent but affordable video mixing desks?

i am looking for one wich can handle multiple inputs and has a ouput and also a preview output(monitor) and also has basic effects (eg.couler trasitions etc.)
thanks


----------



## museav (Oct 10, 2008)

Sounds like you are talking about a production switcher. What is the application? How many inputs? What types of inputs (composite, S-Video, SDI, HD-SDI, computer, etc.)? What types of outputs? How much do you have to spend?


----------



## waynehoskins (Oct 10, 2008)

The GVG 3000 is pretty. It's also the size of a battleship and about as pricey.

We need to know what kind of signal it has to interface with and what range of budget you have. As I gather you're probably a high school student, most likely even the most basic broadcast switcher is out of your reach.


----------



## mnfreelancer (Oct 10, 2008)

In the price range I'm guessing you're talking about, Videonics makes some decent prosumer equipment that is also small in form. One digital mixer from them even has a multiplexed preview (reduced frame rate) where you select your effects. I've seen these for around $400

When I worked for an access television station I used a Panasonic WJ-MX50 mixer that had a digital frame sync and accepted Y/C inputs eliminating the need for genlock. Panasonic has moved on and has a new model but the MX50 is available used from lots of places and is a pretty good value, although still to this day a little pricy if you're not going to use it frequently. Used these go for in the vicinity of $1200.

If you are looking to mix anything other than standard definition composite or Y/C video you're looking at equipment that is an order of magnitude more expensive. At the company I work for now we use Folsom Research (now Barco) screenpro switchers that can mix, switch, overlay etc any mix of HD and SD signals including straight RGB-HV from computers. Price range: $20,000+ for a complete system with DA's and a console.


----------



## waynehoskins (Oct 10, 2008)

mnfreelancer said:


> When I worked for an access television station I used a Panasonic WJ-MX50 mixer that had a digital frame sync and accepted Y/C inputs eliminating the need for genlock. Panasonic has moved on and has a new model but the MX50 is available used from lots of places and is a pretty good value, although still to this day a little pricy if you're not going to use it frequently. Used these go for in the vicinity of $1200.



Yep, the MX50 is about the most useful consumer/prosumer production switcher out there. It retimes everything as it comes in and lets you freely mix YC and CVBS sources. Four inputs, one M/E, even a DSK (a crummy one, but a DSK anyhow).

Beyond that, presuming we're talking NTSC, the GVG 100/110 line is still good and surprisingly affordable if you don't mind poking around inside it every now and then. They seem to go for 1-3K on Ebay, depending on whether it's the Composite frame or the Component frame, and of course depending on condition. Of course, to be useful, you have to have a whole rack of analog video gear: NTSC generator, DA tray, frame syncs, audio matrix for playbacks, wave-vector (and routing for it), and you have to time it all and have a whole ton of cable.

And it gets even more expensive from there.

So what's the goal, and what are you working with, and how much are you looking at spending?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 10, 2008)

You might be looking for something like this. Very prosumer, but based on the limited information you provided, this may be the direction that you are headed.


----------



## Raktor (Oct 10, 2008)

ruinexplorer said:


> You might be looking for something like this. Very prosumer, but based on the limited information you provided, this may be the direction that you are headed.



I can vouch for the Edirol line too. Very prosumer indeed, I've used both a V-1 and got school to purchase a V-4 which is used fortnightly with no complaints.


----------



## NickJones (Oct 12, 2008)

Raktor said:


> I can vouch for the Edirol line too. Very prosumer indeed, I've used both a V-1 and got school to purchase a V-4 which is used fortnightly with no complaints.



Yeah, Matt's right, if you only want 4 channels or so the V4 goes second hand for about 500, and new for about 800. Great for just switching feeds, going a bit more expensive they also make a v8, as you could guess 8 channel mixer, and a hd version. Or Datavideo makes simmilar but less popular products, if you are up for bigger stuff, or more professionally you could look at a low end Ross Synergy, Grass Valley, and Broadcast Pix.
Hope it hellped.


----------

